# how long is wait between 1st & 2nd ivf at wales nhs



## KittyKate123 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi there,  I have just had failed icsi at Nhs wales, does anyone know how long the wait until the second treatment is?
Wondering if I can face going through it all again at the moment anyway


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi KittyKate

So sorry to hear about your BFN. Mine was a year. I was promised it would be sooner but I was forgotten about. I would keep chasing them.  
Hope it works out for you.
Sara. xx


----------

